# Neuer Battlefield Bad Company 2 Client-Patch (R11) im Anmarsch



## b0s (28. August 2011)

Gute Nachrichten für diejenigen, welche schon die Hoffnung aufgegeben haben, dass BC2 noch von Bugs bereinigt wird:

Es ist ein weiterer Client Patch in Arbeit (R11), der vorgestern die öffentliche Betaphase erreicht hat. Wenn es keine Probleme gibt wird er wohl bald veröffentlicht, andernfalls wird weiter dran gearbeitet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Changelog:*

 Removed some memory leaks
 Fixed crashes when the game attempted to render lots of content (high detail, high FOV or multiple-monitor modes)
 Chat window no longer causes lag spikes
 Chat window reworked opacity & visibility-time is controllable through settings in settings.ini
 Clantag is remembered when using auto-login
 Banner URLs can be up to 252 characters in length
 SecuROM wrapper removed from non-Steam version
 Minor performance improvements
 Reduced rubberbanding on >24player servers

auf Deutsch:


 ein paar Speicherlecks entfernt
 Abstürze behoben, wenn das Spiel versucht sehr viel Inhalt zu Rendern (high detail, high FOV oder multiple-monitor modus)
 Chat Fenster verursacht keine Latenzspitzen mehr
 Chat Fenster überarbeitet und Transparenz sowie Anzeigezeit können in der Settings.ini eingestellt werden
 Beim Auto-Login wird der Clantag behalten
 Banner URLs dürfen bis zu 252 Zeichen lang sein
 SecuROM wrapper aus der non-Steam (=Retail) Version entfernt
 geringe Performance verbesserungen
 Verringertes rubberbanding (=Latenzproblem, also dass man hin und her gebeamt wird und andere Spieler ebenso) auf großen Servern (>24 Spieler)

EA Forumsthread: Client R11 Beta Patch (795745) - Electronic Arts UK Community

Dort gibts auch die Anleitung wie man den Patch installiert. (Installer runterladen, backup vom BC2 Ordner machen, Patch installieren.) Man kann dann aber nur auf einem dutzend gestellten Beta servern zocken. Es ist jedoch kein Problem parallel die Backupversion und die beta-gepatchte zu benutzen. Lediglich Tastaturbelegungen und sonstige EInstellungen können dabei verloren gehen, da beide Installationen die gleichen Einstellungsdateien benutzen. Nicht gänzlich stabil soll zudem der Installationsvorgang sein. Es wird im EA Forum ausdrücklich um Feeback gebeten, sowohl für die Installation als auch die Auswirkungen im Spiel.


Meine Meinung: _Sieh an sieh an, sie machen noch was. Ich frage mich zwar warum sie wieder sehr viele Bugs unbehandelt lassen, aber zuersteinmal bin ich erfreut dass sie überhaupt noch an Bugs arbeiten! Ich werd ihn jedenfalls ausprobieren._


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. August 2011)

Super aber leider wie du schon geschrieben hast Große Bugs sind immer noch da aber immer hin es passirt mal wieder was. Aber einen genauen Zeitraum wann der Patch kommen soll gibt es nicht ??


----------



## belle (28. August 2011)

Leider haben viele Bugs, die anfangs lange nicht gefixt wurden, das Spiel kaputt gemacht. Am lustigsten ist es immer noch, wenn man einen viele Hundert Meter entfernten, 2 Pixel großen Sniper mit der Schrotflinte und Slug-Geschossen vom Baum holt.  Als Sniper mit Schrotflinte hatte ich sogar 3 Marksman Headshots.


----------



## butter_milch (28. August 2011)

Ui, nach 9 Monaten mal wieder ein Patch. Soll und das davon überzeugen, dass DICE einen tollen Support anbietet und dass wir uns keine Sorgen um die Wartung von Battlefield 3 machen sollen?

Über die Bugfixes kann man nicht meckern, aber die haben sich ordentlich Zeit gelassen


----------



## b0s (28. August 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Super aber leider wie du schon geschrieben hast Große Bugs sind immer noch da aber immer hin es passirt mal wieder was. Aber einen genauen Zeitraum wann der Patch kommen soll gibt es nicht ??


 
Mikael Kalms hat die Frage eines Users wie lange Zeit für Feedback damit beantwortet dass die Beta zumindest eine Woche läuft. Sollten also keine Nacharbeiten nötig sein muss der Patch danach zur Steam Q/A und kann danach in den Updater eingespeist werden. Erfahrungsgemäß würde ich persönlich schätzen ca. 2 Wochen.


----------



## Antonio (28. August 2011)

Ich könnt wetten das sich da nix ändert man Schießt leuten in den Kop und die laufen weiter ich habs aufgegeben. Das game hat einfach die schlechteste hitbox und was eriss ich noch


----------



## jensi251 (28. August 2011)

Das wird warscheinlich der letzte Patch sein, schade.


----------



## Robonator (28. August 2011)

Wäre echt gut wenn jemand der auch diese plötzlichen freezes hat (Freeze, nur neustart hilft, Sound hängt auch) mir sagen kann ob die damit behoben sind.


----------



## Schokomonster (28. August 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Das wird warscheinlich der letzte Patch sein, schade.


 Nicht unbedingt für Bf2 ist ja auch letztes jahr noch einer gekommen und für 2142 anfang dieses jahr.


----------



## jensi251 (28. August 2011)

ok, das wusste ich nicht.
Dann hoffen wir mal auf weitere.


----------



## GTA 3 (28. August 2011)

Ich habe keine Ahnung von welchen Bugs hier die Rede ist...

Nach 40 Std Bad Company 2 ist mir bisher noch nichts erwähnenstwertes passiert, ich konnte noch gar keinen Bug erkennen...


----------



## danthe (28. August 2011)

Find ich sehr gut. 
Aber mein Punkbuster-Bug, der mich ab und zu aus dem Spiel wirft mit der Anzeige "Losing Key Packet 9003(9005)"  wird damit wohl wahrscheinlich auch nicht behoben...


----------



## jensi251 (28. August 2011)

abwarten. Vielleicht hilft es ja.


----------



## blublakecks (28. August 2011)

@danthe
Hast Du schon mal versucht Punkbuster manuell zu updaten?
Bei mir hats das immer getan ;

BTT:
Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie es wird.
Das mit der Hitbox ist echt schlimm, aber seit der MOH Hitbox ist es erträglicher geworden.
Ich finde es gut, dass trotz der Arbeiten an BF3 auch genug Zeit für Bad Company 2 bleibt.


----------



## jensi251 (28. August 2011)

blublakecks schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, dass trotz der Arbeiten an BF3 auch genug Zeit für Bad Company 2 bleibt.


 
Finde ich auch. Ich wundere mich sogar das die sowas in dieser Phase von BF3 machen.


----------



## Crytek09 (28. August 2011)

Die sollten lieber mal die Hitbox verändern die sowas von verbugt man braucht  echt ganze Magazine auf non Hardcoreservern bis jemand umfällt einfach schlecht zumglück haben die bei BF3 geändert wie man aus den vielen alpha Vids sehen kan.


----------



## H@buster (29. August 2011)

Knife immer noch nicht gefixt? grrr >_>
Es ist einfach schrecklich, wenn man sein Messer in einen Typen jagt, sogar den Sound von Messer-in-Fleisch hört, aber der Typ einfach nicht umkippt und einen stattdessen über den Haufen ballert


----------



## Kryptonite (29. August 2011)

Ich hatte in noch nie ein Problem mit der Hitbox, zum Teil frage ich mich ob diese so genannten Bugs nicht einfach auch Ping Probleme sind (grad das mit dem Messer..)


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (29. August 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wäre echt gut wenn jemand der auch diese plötzlichen freezes hat (Freeze, nur neustart hilft, Sound hängt auch) mir sagen kann ob die damit behoben sind.



Dafür gab es auch schon vorher Fixes. 

1. Wenn du ne extra Soundkarte hast, musst du die Onboard deaktivieren. (Realtek)
2. Wenn du iwelche OC-Programme aufm Rechner hast, Tuneup / etc., musst du die deinstallieren. (zB von Gygabite) - der Witz is du musst sie nichtmal benutzen.

Schau einfach mal im Forum, gibt da sicherlich 3< Threads zu.



Kryptonite schrieb:


> Ich hatte in noch nie ein Problem mit der  Hitbox, zum Teil frage ich mich ob diese so genannten Bugs nicht einfach  auch Ping Probleme sind (grad das mit dem Messer..)


 
Stell dich mal auf eine Seite des Zauns, dein Kumpel auf die andere Seite und versucht euch zu messern. Du hörst den Ton, du siehst das Blut, aber es gibt keinen Kill. Nur der gemesserte dreht sich dann um und knallt dich ab.

Zum Glück is bald BF3 angesagt, dann kann ich BC von der Platte schmeißen


----------



## -NeXoN- (29. August 2011)

Sicher dass eure Hitbox Probleme nicht eher Skillprobleme sind?  Nach gut 350 Stunden kann ich nämlich ziemlich sicher sagen dass ich damit nie Probleme hatte


----------



## jensi251 (29. August 2011)

Ich bin mir sicher.


----------



## Warsizes (29. August 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wäre echt gut wenn jemand der auch diese plötzlichen freezes hat (Freeze, nur neustart hilft, Sound hängt auch) mir sagen kann ob die damit behoben sind.



Diese "freezes" hatte ich bis dato 2 mal, aber dass meiner Meinung auch nur, weil mein System sich ziemlich aufgeheizt hatte. Nachdem ich in letzter Zeit den Lüfter ein wenig höher drehe, grad beim Zocken, hatte ich diese Freezes nicht mehr. Keine Systemeinstellungen oder ähnliches in der Zeit geändert....
Und das mit den hitboxen finde ich, ist schon manchmal arg nervenaufreibend. Aber ich persönlich schiebs auf mein Wlan, worüber ich zock. Obwohl das nicht so ein Problem unter Cod 2 / MW oder ähnliches war.
Also kanns schon ein wenig am Spiel liegen...
Vielleicht fällt mit ja was auf, wenn der Patch installiert ist, dass ich was "vermisse" positiv gesehen..

greetz


----------



## jensi251 (29. August 2011)

Hatte ich auch schon mal.
Aber k.a wie das weg geht.


----------



## Ephiriel (29. August 2011)

s3nSeLeZz schrieb:


> Stell dich mal auf eine Seite des Zauns, dein Kumpel auf die andere Seite und versucht euch zu messern. Du hörst den Ton, du siehst das Blut, aber es gibt keinen Kill.


 Nö, hatte schon mehrmals einen Kill erreicht, als ich einfach nur einen Zaun mit dem Messer einreißen wollte, dem Zaun ist dann nichts passiert, aber der dahinter war hinüber 

Der Bug der mich am meisten stört, ist der, das beim Anvisieren plötzlich kein Zoom mehr da ist, wird aber leider ned gefixed wie es aussieht


----------



## hempsmoker (29. August 2011)

Ich hab schon viele Gegner durch ne Wand gemessert . Immer lustig wenn das Model durch die Wand kommt (clippingfehler?) Und man ihm dann das Messer rein rammt


----------



## jensi251 (29. August 2011)

Das kannte ich alles noch gar nicht.


----------



## Bumbaclot (29. August 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wäre echt gut wenn jemand der auch diese  plötzlichen freezes hat (Freeze, nur neustart hilft, Sound hängt auch)  mir sagen kann ob die damit behoben sind.



Genau der gleiche Fehler trat bei mir auch auf. Lag bei mir an Afterburner und GPU-Z. Hab die Progs dann jetzt nee ganze zeit nicht mehr richtig genutzt . Aber mit der neusten Afterburner Version (2.20 Beta 6) funktioniert auch das wieder. Allerdings muss man die Low-Level Funktion deaktivieren. Bei mir tritt dann nur das Problem aus, das dann die Voltage-Control nicht mehr funktioniert. Aber man kann zumindest den Lüfter wieder steuern 

Bei den Hitboxen nervt mich am meisten, das "hinterherziehen" der Hitbox, wenn man z.b. unter beschuß hinter einer Häuserwand verschwinden will. Mit Headshots habsch keine Probleme


----------



## DaStash (29. August 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch schon mal.
> Aber k.a wie das weg geht.


K. A. woran das liegt aber BC2 reagiert extreme empfindlich auf Overclocking. Trotz 24h primestable hatte ich bei mir auch die freezes. Erst ein neuer Kühler und Spannungserhöhungen haben Abhilfe verschafft.
Also runtertakten oder Spannung erhöhen, dass hilft mit Sicherheit. 

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (29. August 2011)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Ich hab schon viele Gegner durch ne Wand gemessert . Immer lustig wenn das Model durch die Wand kommt (clippingfehler?) Und man ihm dann das Messer rein rammt


 
Bei Clippingfehlern konnte ich auch schon öfter durch die Beton-Mauern messern. Ab und an wird man dann eben des wallhackings bezichtigt.


----------



## kühlprofi (29. August 2011)

danthe schrieb:


> Find ich sehr gut.
> Aber mein Punkbuster-Bug, der mich ab und zu aus dem Spiel wirft mit der Anzeige "Losing Key Packet 9003(9005)"  wird damit wohl wahrscheinlich auch nicht behoben...


 Hast du TuneupUtilities?

Start->ausführen (run)-> services.msc -> Enter-> Tuneuputilities Dienst Beenden

Dass laggen der Hitboxes bemerke ich öfters, wenn das Opfer ein highpinger ist so ab 200-300 aufwärts


----------



## Sethnix (29. August 2011)

Hat von euch noch keiner den "Zoom"-bug erlebt? (geht  beim "aktiven" Anvisieren in den 0x Zoom zurück, trotdem ist es noch aktiv) (kp wie man das jetzt am besten beschreiben kann ^^ )
Kenne zumindest 4 Leute die den auch haben :/


----------



## Mindfuck (29. August 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> Ich könnt wetten das sich da nix ändert man Schießt leuten in den Kop und die laufen weiter ich habs aufgegeben. Das game hat einfach die schlechteste hitbox und was eriss ich noch


 wenn du die hits meinst die so ein metallisches Geräusch erzeugen, dann kann ich  dir sagen da trifft man den Helm und ein Helm is nunmal Kugelsicher.


----------



## Gnome (29. August 2011)

Ich zocks gar ne mehr...total langweilig geworden


----------



## -NeXoN- (29. August 2011)

Sethnix schrieb:


> Hat von euch noch keiner den "Zoom"-bug erlebt? (geht  beim "aktiven" Anvisieren in den 0x Zoom zurück, trotdem ist es noch aktiv) (kp wie man das jetzt am besten beschreiben kann ^^ )
> Kenne zumindest 4 Leute die den auch haben :/


 
Doch, ist mir bekannt und wird als nervig empfunden


----------



## python7960 (29. August 2011)

s3nSeLeZz schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür gab es auch schon vorher Fixes.
> 
> 1. Wenn du ne extra Soundkarte hast, musst du die Onboard deaktivieren. (Realtek)
> 2. Wenn du iwelche OC-Programme aufm Rechner hast, Tuneup / etc., musst du die deinstallieren. (zB von Gygabite) - der Witz is du musst sie nichtmal benutzen.
> ...



Das mit demm Messer es liegt am ping. Mir ist aufgefallen wenn Zb. einer ein 80 er ping hat und der andere 200+ ping Dann ist es Vorteil für denn 200 er und bei Server wo schon ein Paar Leute mit so hochen ping im Gange sind in meisten fällen gibt es Probleme mit demm hitbox.
Da gibt es ein Trick  saiga mit magnum muni oder Server wechseln.


----------



## hempsmoker (29. August 2011)

Mindfuck schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du die hits meinst die so ein metallisches Geräusch erzeugen, dann kann ich  dir sagen da trifft man den Helm und ein Helm is nunmal Kugelsicher.



Selten so einen Quatsch gelesen... Ein Helm soll einen gegen Granatsplitter schützen und im Besten Fall Kugeln ablenken, aber Kugelsicher ist der nicht. Und im Spiel dient das Geräusch - dieses *PLING* - als akustische Rückmeldung dass man den Kopf getroffen hat.


----------



## Bumbaclot (29. August 2011)

Sethnix schrieb:


> Hat von euch noch keiner den "Zoom"-bug erlebt? (geht  beim "aktiven" Anvisieren in den 0x Zoom zurück, trotdem ist es noch aktiv) (kp wie man das jetzt am besten beschreiben kann ^^ )
> Kenne zumindest 4 Leute die den auch haben :/



Habe ich auch, aber nur der erste zoom nach einem respawn. Danach bis zum nächsten respawn keine probleme.
Hab mir daher angewöhnt, gleich nach dem spawn, kurz zoomen und direkt wieder raus. Dann habsch damit im Gefecht selber keine Probleme.


----------



## Bummsbirne (29. August 2011)

Jo der Zoom Bug is echt nervig. Und auch dieses "hinterherziehen" der Hitbox hinter eine Mauer ist sehr nervig.
Am meißten nervt mich aber immer noch dieses zwischenzeitliche extrem starke Geruckel.

Für 3- 4 Sekunden ruckelts dermaßen, dann läuft fuer ne unbestimmte zeit wieder alles flüssig. Soll ja an PB liegen...habsnaber auch mit Anleitungen nicht beseitigen koennen.


----------



## lukas93h (30. August 2011)

Is das alles was gepatcht wird? BC2 könnte mal wieder ein Weapon-Balancing gebrauchen.


----------



## nulchking (30. August 2011)

lukas93h schrieb:


> Is das alles was gepatcht wird? BC2 könnte mal wieder ein Weapon-Balancing gebrauchen.


 
Kannst froh sein das überhaupt noch was kommt, und vom Weapon Balancing finde ich das Spiel ok, mir fällt jetzt keine Waffe ein die wirklich alles weghaut.
Viel schlimmer finde ich die verschobenen Hitboxen auf einigen Servern, da sollte lieber mal was getan werden.


----------



## python7960 (30. August 2011)

Ein paar neue maps währe auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## P_E_T_Z_I (30. August 2011)

LOL ich kann euch allen nicht ganz folgen 
ok zoom bug wenn störts bei bfbc2 geeht alles zoomless
hitboxen wer da noch jammert hat einfach kein aim oder spielt auf servern in afgahnistan kann aber auch an 32 spielern liegen siehe bugfixes
weopen balancing ???? das machen die doch eh in bf3
leider kann ich das game nichtmehr zocken habe die besagten freezes und werd mich mal wieder melden nachdem ich eure tipps probiert hab 
hab die freezes aber erst seit dem ich von ner 250gts auf ne 6970 umgestiegen bin hab sie dann weg bekommen weil die 6970iger kaputt ging und ich wieder die 250gts verwendete 
 hab jetzt aber wieder die gleichen freezes weil die 250 gts kaputt ist un ich auf ne 5450iger verwende
bei der 6970iger hatte ich bomben gute fps jedoch gibts da massive fps einbrüche (100 auf 15-20) wenn vor einem ne c4 explodiert hab ich auch von mehreren leuten bestätigt bekommen 
naja is halt nenn nvidia optimiertes game wird sich hoffentlich bei bf3 bessern ...... 
btw freezes liegen nur an punkbuster welches angeblich sich mit keinem program verträgt LOL son scheiß naja schuld ist nur ea DD


----------



## nulchking (30. August 2011)

P_E_T_Z_I schrieb:


> LOL ich kann euch allen nicht ganz folgen
> ok zoom bug wenn störts bei bfbc2 geeht alles zoomless
> hitboxen wer da noch jammert hat einfach kein aim oder spielt auf servern in afgahnistan kann aber auch an 32 spielern liegen siehe bugfixes
> weopen balancing ???? das machen die doch eh in bf3
> ...


 
LOL schonmal was von Deutscher Rechtschreibung gehört?

Ich weiß ja nicht wo du spielst, aber ich und einige mit denen ich daddel haben teils krass verschobene Hitboxen, und das selbst auf 24er Servern, vielleicht hast DU ja einfach keinen Aim und zielst immer daneben, durch die verhauenen Hitboxen aber trotzdem triffst


----------



## Atrox (30. August 2011)

es gibt noch ein entscheidenen Bug, beim anvisieren geht der Zoom machmal auf Nahkampf-entfernung was extrem nervt


----------



## hotfirefox (30. August 2011)

Patch schön und gut aber ein Punkbusterupdate wäre mir lieber!
Das Spiel ist teilweise sooooooooo Cheatverseucht!
Übrigens viele der beschreibenen Bugs habe ich noch nie erlebt.



P_E_T_Z_I schrieb:


> bei der 6970iger hatte ich bomben gute fps jedoch gibts da massive fps einbrüche (100 auf 15-20) wenn vor einem ne c4 explodiert hab ich auch von mehreren leuten bestätigt bekommen
> naja is halt nenn nvidia optimiertes game wird sich hoffentlich bei bf3 bessern


Also das habe ich mit meiner 6970 garnicht!


----------



## hempsmoker (30. August 2011)

Atrox schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt noch ein entscheidenen Bug, beim anvisieren geht der Zoom machmal auf Nahkampf-entfernung was extrem nervt



Lesen hier eigentlich Leute wie du die Threads bevor sie Sachen Posten die schon zig-mal erwähnt wurden?


----------



## -NeXoN- (30. August 2011)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Lesen hier eigentlich Leute wie du die Threads bevor sie Sachen Posten die schon zig-mal erwähnt wurden?


 
Das frag ich mich mich allerdings auch öfters


----------



## jensi251 (30. August 2011)

Das wird jetzt mittlerweile schon überall diskutiert.
Der ach so neue zoom bug


----------



## Hugo78 (30. August 2011)

P_E_T_Z_I schrieb:


> bei der 6970iger hatte ich bomben gute fps jedoch gibts da massive fps einbrüche (100 auf 15-20) wenn vor einem ne c4 explodiert hab ich auch von mehreren leuten bestätigt bekommen
> naja is halt nenn nvidia optimiertes game


 
BC2 wurde auf AMD Grafikkarten im "AMD Gaming Evolved" Programm entwickelt.


----------



## Rizzard (30. August 2011)

python7960 schrieb:


> Ein paar neue maps währe auch nicht schlecht.


 
Halte ich für überflüssig. Ich denke BC2 hat im Groß und Ganzen genügend Maps. Außerdem wird der Titel in 2 Monaten eh mehr oder weniger abgelöst.


----------



## python7960 (30. August 2011)

hotfirefox schrieb:
			
		

> Patch schön und gut aber ein Punkbusterupdate wäre mir lieber!
> Das Spiel ist teilweise sooooooooo Cheatverseucht!
> Übrigens viele der beschreibenen Bugs habe ich noch nie erlebt.
> 
> Also das habe ich mit meiner 6970 garnicht!



Ich sehe nicht unter 70 fps max 140 fps Zb. In Acatma desert 1920*1080 8AA 16AF


----------



## Bumbaclot (30. August 2011)

hotfirefox schrieb:


> Patch schön und gut aber ein Punkbusterupdate wäre mir lieber!
> Das Spiel ist teilweise sooooooooo Cheatverseucht!
> Übrigens viele der beschreibenen Bugs habe ich noch nie erlebt.



Ich habe bisher in BFBC2 kaum Cheater mitbekommen. Aber eine ausgeprägte Paranoia herrscht teilweise unter den Spielern. Kaum ist man mal der beste auf ´nem Server und hat ein paar Punkte/Kills mehr als andere , wird man teilweise übelst geflamed oder direkt vom Server gekickt/banned.


@ *P_E_T_Z_I:*
Darf ich mal fragen welche CPU Du hast? Hatte mit meiner HD6950 (unlocked) und nem C2Q 9550 (3,5GHz) auch teilweise heftige Frameeinbrüche. Seitdem ich nee Sandy CPU im Rechner habe, komme ich z.B. bei Heavy Metal nicht mehr unter 100 Frames. Spiele in 1920x1200, 16xAF, 2xAA.


----------



## python7960 (30. August 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:
			
		

> Halte ich für überflüssig. Ich denke BC2 hat im Groß und Ganzen genügend Maps. Außerdem wird der Titel in 2 Monaten eh mehr oder weniger abgelöst.



Ich Zocke seit ersten Tag bfbc2 ich Kenne jede verdammte ecke.
Aber wenn du es sagst dann ist gut.   kann es kaum erwarten bf3 anzutesten.
Edit: Hatt schon jemand den patch getestet,gibt es merkliche Verenderungen?


----------



## Rizzard (30. August 2011)

python7960 schrieb:


> Ich Zocke seit ersten Tag bfbc2 ich Kenne jede verdammte ecke.
> Aber wenn du es sagst dann ist gut.  kann es kaum erwarten bf3 anzutesten.


 
Im Prinzip wären neue Karten natürlich nichts schlechtes, da man wirklich jede Ecke kennt. 
Aber mMn sollten sie ihr Personal lieber in die Fertigstellung von BF3 einbringen, als neue Karten für BC2 zu entwickeln. Vorallem da für mich BC2 bald eh von der Platte wandert.

Den Patch habe ich selbst leider noch nicht getestet. Ich warte auf die finale Version.


----------



## python7960 (30. August 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Prinzip wären neue Karten natürlich nichts schlechtes, da man wirklich jede Ecke kennt.
> Aber mMn sollten sie ihr Personal lieber in die Fertigstellung von BF3 einbringen, als neue Karten für BC2 zu entwickeln. Vorallem da für mich BC2 bald eh von der Platte wandert.
> 
> Den Patch habe ich selbst leider noch nicht getestet. Ich warte auf die finale Version.



Da hast du Recht, die sollen bf3 zu reliese vernünftig hinkrigen.
Ich würde alpha beta usw. Testen bin voll ungeduldig in solchen Sachen


----------



## Birdy84 (30. August 2011)

belle schrieb:


> Leider haben viele Bugs, die anfangs lange nicht gefixt wurden, das Spiel kaputt gemacht. Am lustigsten ist es immer noch, wenn man einen viele Hundert Meter entfernten, 2 Pixel großen Sniper mit der Schrotflinte und Slug-Geschossen vom Baum holt.  Als Sniper mit Schrotflinte hatte ich sogar 3 Marksman Headshots.


Das ist kein Bug, sondern Realismus und etwas Glück.



Kryptonite schrieb:


> Ich hatte in noch nie ein Problem mit der  Hitbox, zum Teil frage ich mich ob diese so genannten Bugs nicht einfach  auch Ping Probleme sind (grad das mit dem Messer..)


Möglich, tritt (bei mir) aber recht häufig auf, sowohl beim Messern als auch besonders mit Scharfschützengewehren. Es kommt also eine Trefferanimation, aber es passiert weiter nichts. Der Ping ist dann laut g15 bei ca. 30ms.



-NeXoN- schrieb:


> Sicher dass eure Hitbox Probleme nicht eher Skillprobleme sind?  Nach gut 350 Stunden kann ich nämlich ziemlich sicher sagen dass ich damit nie Probleme hatte


Nie Probleme ist aber auch seltsam, da das Messern von hinten zeitweise gar nicht funktioniert hat. Es existieren auch Videos auf yt, die zeigen, dass eindeutige Treffer nicht gewertet werden.

Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erZPhcwkSw0


----------



## jensi251 (30. August 2011)

Jo, gerade wieder.
Ich messer einen, das Blut spritzt aber nichts passiert. Ich messer nochmal und er stirbt nicht. Ich stehe hinter ihm und er messert aus seiner Sicht nach vorne und ich sterbe.


----------



## -NeXoN- (30. August 2011)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Nie Probleme ist aber auch seltsam, da das Messern von hinten zeitweise gar nicht funktioniert hat. Es existieren auch Videos auf yt, die zeigen, dass eindeutige Treffer nicht gewertet werden.
> 
> Edit: Bad Company 2's hitboxes and how to fix them - YouTube



War auch ausschliesslich auf das Verhalten von den Hitboxen zu Schusswaffen bezogen, sorry. Der Messerbug ist mir natürlich sehr geläufig... Das Video muss ich dann zuhause schauen, ich "arbeite" noch


----------



## jensi251 (30. August 2011)

Irgiendwie regt das "Messern" momentan sehr auf.


----------



## Birdy84 (30. August 2011)

Es war mal ganz schlimm, momentan geht es meist, wenn man dich dran ist. Trotzdem messert die Animation oft ins Leere und man kann nur Zuschauen, wie man abgeballert wird.

*@-NeXoN-*: Das Video ist, wie man sehen kann, schon etwas älter. Dennoch gibt es immer noch Treffer, die das Spiel nicht wertet.


----------



## P_E_T_Z_I (30. August 2011)

_



			Darf ich mal fragen welche CPU Du hast?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_   i7 860 
So ich habe diese genannten BRRRRRR aufhänger ENDLICH nicht mehr  
hab einfach alle oc programme deinstalliert  
jetzt geht alles wieder prima 
@hitboxen die sind in denn game  perfekt
ich bin der deutschen rechtschreibug nicht mächtig
bfbc2 ist ein nvidia the way its meant to be played game und ein amd gaming involved game oder was auch immer ka


----------



## kentO (30. August 2011)

Der "BRRRR" Fehler kommt von einer bestimmten MSI Afterburner Version. War zumindestens bei mir der Auslöser dafür, einfach MSI Afterburner deinstalliert, dann gings wunderbar!


----------



## Berserkervmax (31. August 2011)

danthe schrieb:


> Find ich sehr gut.
> Aber mein Punkbuster-Bug, der mich ab und zu aus dem Spiel wirft mit der Anzeige "Losing Key Packet 9003(9005)"  wird damit wohl wahrscheinlich auch nicht behoben...


Das ist kein Problem von BC2!

Das verursacht Tune Up !

Tune Up Dienste beenden oder deinstallen hilft !


----------



## hotfirefox (2. September 2011)

Bumbaclot schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher in BFBC2 kaum Cheater mitbekommen.



Evl. bin ich nur auf den falschen Servern unterwegs


----------



## -NeXoN- (2. September 2011)

hotfirefox schrieb:


> Evl. bin ich nur auf den falschen Servern unterwegs


 
Habe in 360 Stunden (vllt auch nur mit viel Glück) erst einen Cheater angetroffen, Speedhack & Aimbot. Ich muss aber auch sagen dass viele Leute sich einfach nicht eingestehen wollen wenn es Spieler gibt die nunmal besser sind. Bin jetzt lange kein Highskiller, durch Clanplaying aber meist ganz oben auf dem Scoreboard, und darf mir auch alle 4-5 Runden anhören was für ein verkackter Cheater ich bin 

Die meisten Leute kapieren einfach nicht, dass man gespottet werden kann und dadruch mit nem roten Dreieck markiert wird. Dank dieses Dreiecks ist es natürlich ein leichtes Gegner zu erschiessen die grade um eine Ecke kommen oder auch mal hinter ner dünnen Holzwand stehen. Trotzdem wird man deshalb immer gleich des Wallhackens o. Ä. bezichtigt.


----------



## Bumbaclot (2. September 2011)

hotfirefox schrieb:


> Evl. bin ich nur auf den falschen Servern unterwegs



Ich spiele meistens auf Servern mit PB inkl. PBBan & GGC Stream.
Damit werden die Blender schon recht zuverlässig aussortiert, wie ich finde.


----------

